# Yes ! Just the section for me to be at.



## ericthenguyen (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't think there would be a Gaming section where MMORPGs and RPGs including console speak was situated on this forum. I am indeed at home on this forum. Literature and gaming. Paradise.

Anyway, I'm a new member and I was told to browse around and give opinions here and there, but here I want your insights.

Does anybody play *World of Warcraft?* I mean there would be, but I'm asking you to come find me on there =)
My details are as follows:
Realm: Thaurissan (Oceanic)
Battlegroup: Bloodlust
Faction: Horde

If you meet these criteria come and whisper me on my characters.

Morokhiz (Leveling my shammy at the moment.)
Deadcowalkin (I just do dailies for badge gear on my DK)
Tashui (I just do dailies on here too -Druid [Resto])
Sapthat (Rogue, got it to 68 but now I'm leaving it until my shammy hits 80)

Thanks guys.


----------

